# Changing blades on DLT 3000



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I am changing the blades on my 2003 DLT 3000 tonight for the first time. Any advice??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be sure to look in your owner's manual and check if there is a torque specified for the blade retention bolt. If equipped with cup washers, be sure to reinstall them correctly with the cup facing towards the blade. I use a block of wood wedged in between the blade and the mower frame to hold the blade while tightening it. While you are changing the blade is a good time to inspect the underside of the mower and remove any build up of grass clippings. A pressure washer works good for this. Remember to grease the blade spindles often. I grease mine with each use or every other use.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

changed them last night. Not so bad. Rolled it up on a ramp, used the block of wood. The old ones sure were beat up. A lot of pine cones, and the little spiny balls from the poplar tree (??).


----------

